# Overcoming Social Anxiety Step by Step Progress Blog



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Thought I'd do a bit of a progress blog, I'm about to start session 8 of the program and have seen some pretty good results. I'm pretty confident it can vanquish me of most of my anxiety. What I've found most helpful so far have been turning the tables on ants, the attitude statements - who cares? so what? why am I dwelling on this? its no big deal! and the fighting paradox. I'm realizing more and more that the ants are bad for me and am confident that as I continue with the program my view of myself and the world will continue to change for the better and become more accurate.


----------

